# Murph... is that you?



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Btio_znnQRZ/


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Could be, or something similar. The number 3 in the Instagram and the original Murph watch are similar. However, the casing looks to be different.

I also noticed that the caption on the Instagram post reads "| Feb 11, 2019 | 7:35 p.m. CET". So, I would say that t is probably the release date for the watch in the Instagram post.

- My bet is that, it is something similar to the "Murph" or along the lines of an American Classic. Below is the "Murph" watch:


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hope they don't ruin it with the size.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

This was my initial reaction as well- the lighting reminds me of the tesseract from Interstellar. I’ll be all over this even though I have a baby on the way...the wife knows how much I’ve wanted this watch for years! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

It’s definitely the Murph


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

If confirmed, people are going to go nuts. I agree with c185445, hopefully they don't drop the ball with the sizing.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah we will. 

Some claimed few weeks ago the industry is dying at this price range because of smartwatches. But I bet we'll have to wait a lot to get our Murphs when it's released because of the massive amount of orders.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

There is another shot on the Instagram story now- shows the dial and a smooth bezel. It’s definitely the Murph. Here’s hoping it’s in a 38mm option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hoping for a 40mm, it will appeal to more people. 38mm is too small for me and many others and, as frequently stated on these pages, a lot find 42mm too big.
So the smart thing would be to use the 40mm Field case  

Chris


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

As if we needed further confirmation, Morse code in the video spells out MUR so far. I expect PH to be the next two letters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

1. Hope its 40mm(ish)
2. Hope its not an LE


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

Blackwing530 said:


> As if we needed further confirmation, Morse code in the video spells out MUR so far. I expect PH to be the next two letters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind, my Morse code is terrible. It's EUR so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just downsized my collection and I'm not adding another watch. That statement makes my Khaki Aviation very nervous, because he knows he's in trouble if this in fact turns out to be the Murph.

I'm happy with 40-42mm. I'm OK with date or no date, as long as some thought is put into where the date is located.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

To me 40mm wouldn't be appropiate unless the lugs got more "Omega shaped". I like them on my Khaki Navy Scuba (40mm and 50.1 from lug-to-lug) but in a watch of this style, I'd rather keep it under 48mm from lug-to-lug.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hamilton will ruin it with an oddly placed date window and 42mm plus diameter.

I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Hamilton will ruin it with an oddly placed date window and 42mm plus diameter.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.


I think if they're going to do it, it's gonna be that exact watch from the movie and probably 38mm.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Hamilton will ruin it with an oddly placed date window and 42mm plus diameter.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.


I was thinking that Hamilton may equip this watch with their new H-50 hand-wound movement - like with their new Hamilton's Khaki Field Mechanical collection, which come without the date function. As for the size, if they did make it 38 mm, along with the H-50 movement, it would be more reminiscent of the mid-century watches.

I guess, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm sure it will be the Murph watch.

On the one hand I hope they make it exactly like in the movie.
But .. that would be way too small for me.
So I'm hoping for at least 43 - 44 mm !


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh yes, it’s the Murph watch, probably gonna be 38mm, maybe 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Blackwing530 said:


> Never mind, my Morse code is terrible. It's EUR so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eureka?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Vlance said:


> Eureka?


You could be right. The code now reads EURE. On today's Instagram, they show a bit of the movement thru the case back. :
Also, the movement looks plain, so it probably is in the Field watch category, and not in the Jazzmaster or American Classic categories.

:think:


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New vid is up on Instagram, exhibition caseback, automatic, 10 bar.


----------



## Blackwing530 (Sep 17, 2017)

Everyone is spot on. Looks like it’s the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## At1623 (Mar 29, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Eureka?


Looks like it is definitely the Murph watch. If I recall correctly, Murph shouts "eureka" after solving an equation with the watch providing the info/clues she needs to solve it.


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

From what can be seen about the rotor, it has a new "H" movement.

I can hear slower beat haters complaining already...


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

CrazyCat said:


> From what can be seen about the rotor, it has a new "H" movement.
> 
> I can hear slower beat haters complaining already...


And now you can see one, it sucks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

CrazyCat said:


> From what can be seen about the rotor, it has a new "H" movement.
> 
> I can hear slower beat haters complaining already...


Also, after reviewing the clip for I don't know how many times, I just noticed the case back appears to be thicker in dimension than what we normally see with the Hamilton case backs. If this is the case, this could mean the whole casing has been reworked.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Vlance said:


> Eureka?


The "K" clip has been released on the Instagram page, and the "A" clip should, in all probablity, be released on the Feb 10, 2019, with "Big" reveal on the Feb 11, 2019, 7:35 p.m. CET (01:35 p.m. EST) - there could be a few more "teasers" before the "Big" reveal.


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

I hope there isn't any faux patina on the dial. Pure black and white would make it a buy from me.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Explorer23 said:


> I hope there isn't any faux patina on the dial. Pure black and white would make it a buy from me.


You make a valid point!

The lume on my Hamilton Khaki Field day date watch has a faux tan patina, and I love the lume's tan contrast against the black dial. A white lume against a black dial would be just too stark a contrast and would not be in keeping with the character of the original "Murph" watch (see photo in post #2).

- Here's hoping the lume on the dial has a mid-century patina. Also, I noticed the second-hand sweep appears to be 3Hz instead of 4Hz. b-)


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Explorer23 said:


> I hope there isn't any faux patina on the dial. Pure black and white would make it a buy from me.


Kind of looks pretty white actually


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Vlance said:


> Kind of looks pretty white actually


It is a black and white photo clip. In some of the other clips, there is a hint of patina with the reflection on some of the numbers. Plus, the numbers do not appear to be as flat as they appear in the last photo clip. But I guess we will find out once the colour photos are released. Until then, hopefully they release some further "teaser" clips or photos.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

i came, too much teasing by them.

so...

. H movement automatic
. no date
. 6 beats per second

does hamilton has any automatic movement that matches?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

allanzzz said:


> ... so...
> 
> . H movement automatic
> . no date
> ...


You asked a good question. Hamilton does have several movments based on the ETA C07.611 that do not have the date application, which are the H-10-S, H-20-S, and the Jazzmaster's Open Heart H-10

If I was to take an educated guess, Hamilton could adapt any of these three calibers (minus that calibre's intricate contrasting snail and pearled patterns), together with their latest calibre innovations, for incorporation into this model's caliber.


----------



## DavidPE (Apr 25, 2017)

I have 42 and 38 Hamilton’s and judging from the case back shot, it looks like a 42...I hope I’m wrong, I love my 38mm so much more. No sign of a date at 3 or 6 though from what I can see.


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

Please have a screw down crown


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

1313 said:


> Please have a screw down crown


Now you're just dreaming! This is Hamilton we're talking about!


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Worn and wound posted about this but it appears the post was deleted. Said 42mm, called Khaki Field Murph


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I've read contradicting information in two different articles about the size of the prop watch used in the movie. One says 42mm and the other 40. I am really hoping the production model will be 38 but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

42mm
H10
945chf


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Really surprised they didn't go with 40mm.


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Just noticed the "Eureka" morse code on the second hand. Pretty cool. Personally, I think the $995 price is a bit excessive.


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought h10 is a date movement. Is there a ghost date behind dial and date crown setting?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Slac89 said:


> 42mm
> H10
> 945chf


Three things taht I want to know:
no date? I hope yes 
limited edition? I hope not
screw down crown? I hope yes though not a deal breaker


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

asadtiger said:


> Three things taht I want to know:
> no date? I hope yes
> limited edition? I hope not
> screw down crown? I hope yes though not a deal breaker


saw the picture so can say yes no date..but is there a ghost date position on the crown?


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

asadtiger said:


> Three things taht I want to know:
> no date? I hope yes
> limited edition? I hope not
> screw down crown? I hope yes though not a deal breaker


Like you said in your second post, no date. No clue about the ghost date.

As for limited edition, it looks like there will be a limited run that come with a special box. From the Hodinkee website:
"A limited batch of 2,555 of the Murph watch will come in a special, limited edition box designed by Interstellar's award-winning production designer, Nathan Crowley. The box and its colored striped recall the tesseract supercube where Cooper discovers that he can communicate with Murph through space and time."

Hard to say for certain, but doesn't look like a screw down crown to me. Here is a closer image of the back/crown.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

4fit said:


> Like you said in your second post, no date. No clue about the ghost date.
> 
> As for limited edition, it looks like there will be a limited run that come with a special box. From the Hodinkee website:
> "A limited batch of 2,555 of the Murph watch will come in a special, limited edition box designed by Interstellar's award-winning production designer, Nathan Crowley. The box and its colored striped recall the tesseract supercube where Cooper discovers that he can communicate with Murph through space and time."
> ...


thank you for the information sir...I also guess non screw down crown...I do see this one in my future, a very tempting one indeed


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

Was excited... now I'm bummed. Way too big for me. I would have tried to make 40 work, but not 42.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

4fit said:


> As for limited edition, it looks like there will be a limited run that come with a special box. From the Hodinkee website:
> "A limited batch of 2,555 of the Murph watch will come in a special, limited edition box designed by Interstellar's award-winning production designer, Nathan Crowley. The box and its colored striped recall the tesseract supercube where Cooper discovers that he can communicate with Murph through space and time."


Just took a quick peek at the Hodinkee site and it seems to have sold out already.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

https://gearpatrol.com/2019/02/11/hamilton-khaki-field-murph-watch/

This article on GearPatrol says it's a full production model. The first 2555 come with a special box designed by Interstellar's award winning production designer, Nathan Crowley.

This one looks great, size is perfect for me. The seconds hand with printed EUREKA in morse code is a cool little detail.


----------



## chaz10 (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h70605731-khaki-field-murph-auto.html

https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/the-hamilton-khaki-field-murph?utm_source=referral&utm_medium=hodinkee&utm_campaign=hod-posts

https://shop.hodinkee.com/products/hamilton-khaki-field-murph?variant=13692149039179


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 14, 2014)

Official e-mail just arrived with this link:
https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/h70605731-khaki-field-murph-auto.html

A subtle detail is the morse code lume in the seconds hand.


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff43 said:


> Was excited... now I'm bummed. Way too big for me. I would have tried to make 40 work, but not 42.


Same. I would have insta-purchased had it been 38 or 40mm. 42 is a non-starter no matter how badly I wanted the watch.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Vicious49 said:


> Same. I would have insta-purchased had it been 38 or 40mm. 42 is a non-starter no matter how badly I wanted the watch.


Not only the case size, but the lugs look awfully long to me in the photos I've seen.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

I've heard the lug to lug is 52mm? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I've only seen the diameter and the lug spacing confirmed.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

I love the 'official' Murph and that the general population can now enjoy this long sort after piece. Myself I'm very content to keep my Khaki Pioneer and enjoy the similar look but with a nice pilot style twist. Looking forward to seeing forum member shots in a few months!


----------



## KrisYYC (Jul 14, 2017)

The case looks identical to the 42mm Khaki Automatic. Lug to lug appears to be 52mm. 42mm is stretching it for me size wise, but my Khaki Automatic wears well. Here's a pic of the caseback of mine.


----------



## KrisYYC (Jul 14, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## lukas.krajcovic (Jan 12, 2019)

I guess 42mm is a logical and economical given today’s trend in watch sizes and that men are buying more watches than women. I personally think of the Murph watch as a women’s watch mainly because the character in the movie was a woman, so I wouldn’t pick this one up for me (I’d rather go for the Pilot day date, as I did thanks to WUS), but I was considering one for my daugther and give it to her when she grows up as a 15th birthday present. But the size, the price and the fact that daughter is only 4 months old, I don’t see myself buying it.

It’s a beautiful watch though, don’t get me wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

Care to throw up a wrist shot? Also, how big are your wrists?



KrisYYC said:


> Double post.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Eisenhammer said:


> I've only seen the diameter and the lug spacing confirmed.


Dammit. Those Lugs looks awfully long for my 6.5 inch wrists ( albeit flat ). I don't think i could accommodate anything more than 50mm at a push.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a bummer. I'm blessed/cursed with 8.25" wrists. I know I can pull off the diameter, but I'm still curious how this will look. I was lucky enough to snag one.



major75 said:


> Dammit. Those Lugs looks awfully long for my 6.5 inch wrists ( albeit flat ). I don't think i could accommodate anything more than 50mm at a push.


----------



## KrisYYC (Jul 14, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> Care to throw up a wrist shot? Also, how big are your wrists?


My wrists are 7 inches.


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

That was quick. Great. Thank you so much. I think the Murph will be fine on my wrist. I don't like a top heavy watch, and at 11mm, I think this will do just fine. Appreciate the prompt response.



KrisYYC said:


> My wrists are 7 inches.
> 
> View attachment 13882049


----------



## KrisYYC (Jul 14, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> That was quick. Great. Thank you so much. I think the Murph will be fine on my wrist. I don't like a top heavy watch, and at 11mm, I think this will do just fine. Appreciate the prompt response.


No prob :-!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

major75 said:


> I've heard the lug to lug is 52mm? Can anyone confirm?


The case back for this model is H706050, and this is the same case back used for the Khaki Field Olive/Blue/Brown/Black Dials automatics whose reference number starts off as H70605XXX.

Someone who owns one of these models would be in the best position to tell us the lug-to-lug width of this case back, which is also used for the "Murph" - I cannot locate anything on the internet at this time on the lug-to-lug width for these models.


----------



## KrisYYC (Jul 14, 2017)

NC_Hager626 said:


> The case back for this model is H706050, and this is the same case back used for the Khaki Field Olive/Blue/Brown/Black Dials automatics whose reference number starts off as H70605XXX.
> 
> Someone who owns one of these models would be in the best position to tell us the lug-to-lug width of this case back, which is also used for the "Murph" - I cannot locate anything on the internet at this time on the lug-to-lug width for these models.


Not the most accurate but I just checked mine with a tape measure and it looks to be 52mm


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

No offence to anyone, but I think an all dial, style of watch looks goofy over 40mm. They would be smart to make it in 38mm like the rest of the field line as well.

Edit: confirmed by this model shot


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

major75 said:


> I've heard the lug to lug is 52mm? Can anyone confirm?



Very likely. The Khaki Navy Scuba has a very similar case, and with 40mm it's 50.1mm from lug-to-lug. So I see logical the Murph is 52mm from lug-to-lug if it's got a case of 42mm.

----

And here another one disappointed. If at least it had short lugs... But at such size, it's a no go for me. 42mm. Damn, why the need to go that big. Who said the market was moderating in regards to size?

Meh, maybeI'll save for the H76456955 or simply consider other brands if Hamilton will focus on doing stuff as that.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Like everyone else I was a big fan of the Murph watch when I first saw Interstellar (love the film too). I recently deleted the Instagram app off my phone so hadn't seen any of the teaser posts and had no idea this watch was gonna be a reality until I got the email from Hamilton earlier this evening.

Gutted to see the size and lug to lug of this piece. Far too big for me unfortunately but it looks like you lucky bunch with large wrists are in for a treat. Wish Hamilton would release a 36-38mm version as well to cater for all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

KrisYYC said:


> Not the most accurate but I just checked mine with a tape measure and it looks to be 52mm


Thanks, I will take your measurement of 52 mm. My 42 mm Khaki Field watch's case back number is H705050 and its lug-to-lug measurement is 50 mm. What I did find on the internet was ablogtowatch review of the 42 mm Khaki Field Titanium Auto. Its case back is H705750 and is 52 mm as well. So, it would be safe to say that not all Hamilton Khaki Filed 42 mm watches have the same lug-to-lug measurements - _curvature that is another question_.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Vlance said:


> No offence to anyone, but I think an all dial, style of watch looks goofy over 40mm. They would be smart to make it in 38mm like the rest of the field line as well.
> 
> Edit: confirmed by this model shot


I saw this picture earlier today. My initial thought was that they used the wrong wrist model for the watch - they should have used a wrist model who had at least 19 cm wrists.

As for being "all dial", I think it is great Hamilton has come out with an automatic that does not have a date function on a dial that is not a Skeleton or an Open Heart.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

42mm is disappointing but not surprising. No doubt the original was also 42mm since the dial and handset came from the 42mm mechanical pilot watch.

Having said that, the Intra Matic went from the 42mm LE to a 40mm non-LE model. Maybe (hopefully) a 40mm Murph watch will show up some day.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm wondering if there was a contractual reason for not releasing this watch for so long. It's extremely mind boggling that they are finally releasing this watch long after the movie has fallen off of people's minds. Imagine if Omega created a one-off watch for a 007 movie, it gets amazing traction and demand yet Omega sits on it for 5 years before releasing the watch?

Actually, now that I've written that out, it's really, really weird considering Omega and Hamilton are owned by the same parent company, how come no one stepped in and pointed out how dumb this business decision is?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

gyang333 said:


> I'm wondering if there was a contractual reason for not releasing this watch for so long. It's extremely mind boggling that they are finally releasing this watch long after the movie has fallen off of people's minds. Imagine if Omega created a one-off watch for a 007 movie, it gets amazing traction and demand yet Omega sits on it for 5 years before releasing the watch?
> 
> Actually, now that I've written that out, it's really, really weird considering Omega and Hamilton are owned by the same parent company, how come no one stepped in and pointed out how dumb this business decision is?


I have wondered about that as well. Maybe one of the reasons could have been copyright infringement. There is another Swiss brand with a watch model very similar to the "Murph"; and, it sells for about 5 times the price of a Hamilton 3-hand field watch - but this is only speculation.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've just thought that something I want to take out from this release is that another H-10 powered watch probably means this movement seems to be a long-term bet. Good for the serviceability of a lot of watches in the long term.


----------



## tzolandz (Dec 30, 2018)

Re: the choice to go w/ 42mm - someone on their IG was "upset" about the size and Hamilton actually responded that the movie prop was in fact a 42mm so they went with it.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Weren't there two watches? I thought Cooper held up two Hamiltons when he synchronized his watch with Murph's, and if I recall correctly, one of the watches looked smaller than the other.

The box is so cool with the bookshelf "time as two dimensions" design on it.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> I have wondered about that as well. Maybe one of the reasons could have been copyright infringement. There is another Swiss brand with a watch model very similar to the "Murph"; and, it sells for about 5 times the price of a Hamilton 3-hand field watch - but this is only speculation.


I never thought about the infringement angle, I would imagine not since the Murph was featured in a major motion picture. Also, Patek basically infringed the .... out of the Zenith big pilot and I see very few complaints about that.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

tzolandz said:


> Re: the choice to go w/ 42mm - someone on their IG was "upset" about the size and Hamilton actually responded that the movie prop was in fact a 42mm so they went with it.


Yea, but Hamilton basically just through together a prop watch. They took the dial and hands from the pioneer and tossed it in a case that would fit. The 42mm khaki field. I'm pretty sure the watch isn't even worn in the movie, to actually gain any wrist perspective.

That being said, I guess it makes sense for them to keep that size as they already have the ability to reproduce the parts fairly easily.

Still would have been nice for them to sit down and maybe address the larger target market at 38mm (judging by Instagram backlash). Just seems a tad lazy imo.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

gyang333 said:


> I never thought about the infringement angle, I would imagine not since the Murph was featured in a major motion picture. Also, Patek basically infringed the .... out of the Zenith big pilot and I see very few complaints about that.


This may be off topic, but Zenith and Patek are both sister brands and are owned by Richemont - this would be no different than the sister brands within the Swatch Group cooperating with one another on a venture.

Editorial Note: I am wrong in my assumptions that Zenith and Patek are owned by Richemount. Zenith is owned by LVMH and Patek is owned by the Stern family.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

It seems the lug to lug is 52mm. I have the bulova moonwatch which is also 52mm lug to lug and that is about the limit for me although i think the strap i'm using is the only reason it doesn't look ridiculous on my 6.5inch flat wrist. That watch also has a bezel so wear a lot smaller. I think the murph would just look comedic on my wrist. Unfortunately I'll have to give it a miss. I loved intersteller and was really looking forward to the watch. My top limit is around 50mm lug to lug. Very disappointed. I hope they will release a 38mm in the future.

For anyone with the wrist size to accomodate, enjoy.



Eisenhammer said:


> That's a bummer. I'm blessed/cursed with 8.25" wrists. I know I can pull off the diameter, but I'm still curious how this will look. I was lucky enough to snag one.


Ah very blessed. Enjoy it in good health and do post some pics when you get it


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

They're either blind to what their customer base wants, Or they don't care. This 42mm LE monstrosity is $995, and years too late.

If Hamilton has any a good marketing dept, a 38mm or 40mm version without the LE/branding fk'ery is next, for the average consumer (at a regular price). Those would sell like crazy.


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

NC_Hager626 said:


> This may be off topic, but Zenith and Patek are both sister brands and are owned by Richemont - this would be no different than the sister brands within the Swatch Group cooperating with one another on a venture.


That is definitely not true. Neither is owned by Richemont. Zenith is owned by LVMH and Patek is owned by the Stern family (one of the last privately owned major brands, along with AP).


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

gyang333 said:


> That is definitely not true. Neither is owned by Richemont. Zenith is owned by LVMH and Patek is owned by the Stern family (one of the last privately owned major brands, along with AP).


You are correct, somehow I misread the right side of my google search screen, I should have paid more attention - I guess sometimes Google is not your friend.
I will make an editorial correction in my post.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Deleted - Double post


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Dan T. said:


> Weren't there two watches? I thought Cooper held up two Hamiltons when he synchronized his watch with Murph's, and if I recall correctly, one of the watches looked smaller than the other.
> 
> The box is so cool with the bookshelf "time as two dimensions" design on it.


Yeah, Coopers was a Khaki Pilot. Both watches are/were 42mm I believe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Original prop in the film was 42mm, fans screamed for them to make the Murph watch so they made it, albeit somewhat late. Now everyone's criticising the decision to make it as per the movie. 42mm isn't that big and lets not forget it was worn in the movie by a girl.
There's never going to be an agreement on the size, if they did a 38mm they'd be criticised for not making it true to the movie, it's a no win. 

The 38/42mm argument has been raging for years, with fans on both sides, and will likely never end. Strange no one ever says the 42mm pilot is to big make a 38mm.

My criticism is the price, they took a regular khaki case, regular H-10 movement, regular Pioneer hands, made a slightly smaller Pioneer dial to fit the case, then threw it all together and slapped a $1k price tag on it, so that box must be worth $400 then !!

Chris


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

chirs1211 said:


> Original prop in the film was 42mm, fans screamed for them to make the Murph watch so they made it, albeit somewhat late. Now everyone's criticising the decision to make it as per the movie. 42mm isn't that big and lets not forget it was worn in the movie by a girl.
> Chris


To be fair...It was never worn by Murph in the movie. 
Edit : Correction, She does wear it when Coop goes to see her as an old woman. I just remembered. Nvm. It still does look big on her wrist tied loosely.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

chirs1211 said:


> [...]
> The 38/42mm argument has been raging for years, with fans on both sides, and will likely never end. Strange no one ever says the 42mm pilot is to big make a 38mm.


My understanding was always that pilot ones with that style are conceived to be bigger. Cooper's watch at 38mm would look weird imo. I think small pilot watches are nice if they have the style of Laco and the likes.

Agreed about what you said in regards to the price though. It's insane. But I guess the price will drop a lot. You're paying for the "exclusivity", "novely" or whatever at this point.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

c185445 said:


> My understanding was always that pilot ones with that style are conceived to be bigger. Cooper's watch at 38mm would look weird imo. I think small pilot watches are nice if they have the style of Laco and the likes.
> 
> Agreed about what you said in regards to the price though. It's insane. But I guess the price will drop a lot. You're paying for the "exclusivity", "novely" or whatever at this point.


Price is because "collector's edition" and all that. Yet, despite that price, they sold out. So the demand for it was inelastic at that price, and so the joke is on us. 

I love Interstellar (and all of Nolan's films that start with the letter "I"), and thought it was interesting that they went with Hamilton to begin with, but in the end it makes sense. Great brand and stuff, and the "hearty" choice for a "dirt farmer." I also noticed a lot of Carhartt (also a killer brand) placements.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Am I in the minority? If this weren't some watch worn in a movie, would there be any interest in a plain dial made to look like it was from the 1940s, then placed in a 42mm case. 

Is this bezel even polished. Is the crystal domed? I think so, but even with these touches I believe the watch just looks rather sterile and out of place. Maybe that's the point, I don't know.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

chirs1211 said:


> Original prop in the film was 42mm, fans screamed for them to make the Murph watch so they made it, albeit somewhat late. Now everyone's criticising the decision to make it as per the movie. 42mm isn't that big and lets not forget it was worn in the movie by a girl.
> There's never going to be an agreement on the size, if they did a 38mm they'd be criticised for not making it true to the movie, it's a no win.
> 
> The 38/42mm argument has been raging for years, with fans on both sides, and will likely never end. Strange no one ever says the 42mm pilot is to big make a 38mm.
> ...


Completely agree. It's like the raided the parts bin rather than develop a new model. Still love the Pioneer dial but the lug2lug length is challenging.

Here's couple of Pioneers I've flipped in the past.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

https://gearpatrol.com/2019/02/11/hamilton-khaki-field-murph-watch/


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fratellowatches has done one of the best reviews of the Hamilton Khaki Field Murph that I have seen to date. Below is the WUS's link to Fratellowatches review of the Murph in case you have not already seen or read it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/ham...stellar-new-release-4890559.html#post48163681


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Fratellowatches has done one of the best reviews of the Hamilton Khaki Field Murph that I have seen to date. Below is the WUS's link to Fratellowatches review of the Murph in case you have not already seen or read it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/ham...stellar-new-release-4890559.html#post48163681


Great review. Man, I love it a lot more on the pilot strap (vs. the croc print). I'm glad fans get to own a replica. Very cool. I wonder what they did with the original...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Vlance said:


> I'm happy with my mod, but I will not discard the real one yet
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

chirs1211 said:


> Original prop in the film was 42mm, fans screamed for them to make the Murph watch so they made it, albeit somewhat late. Now everyone's criticising the decision to make it as per the movie. 42mm isn't that big and lets not forget it was worn in the movie by a girl.
> There's never going to be an agreement on the size, if they did a 38mm they'd be criticised for not making it true to the movie, it's a no win.
> 
> The 38/42mm argument has been raging for years, with fans on both sides, and will likely never end. Strange no one ever says the 42mm pilot is to big make a 38mm.
> ...


Finally someone talking sense !


----------



## R.Squire (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe to allow the build up? They saw people were into the watch and wanted to let the cult following around it build. Only thing I could think of.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Man, Robocop had a similar line ... its like "Murph, its you." ... or something like that. 

I was wondering what's the link between Hamilton watch and Robocop. LOL


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Just ordered a Murph. New round available on HODINKEE today (albeit not with the special packaging). I was a huge fan of the movie. I’m a huge fan of the watch. And I couldn’t care less that it’s 42mm!! It’s interesting the level of internet complaining around case size on this watch. Do people just always like to find fault? I tend to think so. Hamilton decided to give the majority of its market what they asked for...a true replica of the movie piece. End of story....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

I honestly cant believe they finally made this. I personally am glad they made it true to the movie even if it is a bit large.


----------



## kezcub (Dec 18, 2015)

Hopefully they won't be hard to find and not have too outrageous of a price on the secondary market.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

I really wanted to jump on this, I just can't pull off that L2L size


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> That was quick. Great. Thank you so much. I think the Murph will be fine on my wrist. I don't like a top heavy watch, and at 11mm, I think this will do just fine. Appreciate the prompt response.


This watch is BIG! I might not be able to pull it off with a 16.5 cm wrist.


----------



## pyzik (Sep 14, 2016)

Such a good looking watch. Also on my want list at some point. I would take a pioneer I guess if the price doesn't ever come down.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

So it seems Hamilton now has them available with the special packaging. Are these a limited run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

From what i read 2555 will have the limited edition package, any models after that will have the standard Hamilton box. 
The watch itself will be identical only the packaging changes.

Chris


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Got the email today that's it's now available with standard packaging just under $1000

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Totally going to pick this up. Wanted that watch ever since I saw the movie


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Got mine yesterday! Pretty happy overall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2018)

I like it! Don’t get the grief about the size. But pretty much looks like their other models. Only those who have seen the movie will know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Seems fine to me, I have 7in wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Jaguarshark said:


> Got mine yesterday! Pretty happy overall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine as well. I really like this watch. If I were to have any complaints at all it's that I wish there was AR on the sapphire crystal. But that is a very minor thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

My only complaint is the stiff leather strap. Gonna take some time to break in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

I understand the issues with the size. It has a long lug length. I have their mechanical 38 mm hand wound field watch as well as the Murph. While the Murph is quite a bit bigger, I found the dial to really be wonderful. I also like the fact that the watch matches the version in the movie even if trends have moved toward smaller sizes. It also gives me a reason to keep my smaller khaki....


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Jaguarshark said:


> My only complaint is the stiff leather strap. Gonna take some time to break in.
> 
> I'd agree with that one. This is my only complaint about the watch. I am fine with the size although it took a few days to get used to. Its not the dial width but the lug length that is large. The strap looks great but is super stiff and not so comfortable as yet. Has anyone worn theirs long enough to break in the strap? Does it soften up a lot over time?


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

RobodocX said:


> Jaguarshark said:
> 
> 
> > My only complaint is the stiff leather strap. Gonna take some time to break in.
> ...


----------



## dator (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for including your wrist size


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Fratellowatches has done one of the best reviews of the Hamilton Khaki Field Murph that I have seen to date. Below is the WUS's link to Fratellowatches review of the Murph in case you have not already seen or read it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/ham...stellar-new-release-4890559.html#post48163681


Great review, with one major mistake....the article says there are only date versions of the Pioneer with the same dial as the Murph. This is untrue:



So for less than half the price of a Murph, one can own a Pioneer with the Murph dial and hands that has a smoother movement than the Murph.


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

I’m sold, this is a fantastic looking watch. I’m hoping the prices on the watch in standard packaging come down to align with the other Khaki Field watches. If I can wait for the initial frenzy to drop off and get one in the $500-$600 range I absolutely will. Love it!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9 iron said:


> I'm sold, this is a fantastic looking watch. I'm hoping the prices on the watch in standard packaging come down to align with the other Khaki Field watches. If I can wait for the initial frenzy to drop off and get one in the $500-$600 range I absolutely will. Love it!


Might be a long while before Murph prices get much lower than MSRP. In the meantime, the Pioneer is where the affordable market is at.....and we get a smoother movement as well in the Pioneer.


----------



## dator (Jul 7, 2011)

I still want this !


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Sharing my Murph pics!

Homage to the final movie scene 








Showing off the EUREKA on the seconds hand


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

double


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Great review, with one major mistake....the article says there are only date versions of the Pioneer with the same dial as the Murph. This is untrue:
> 
> 
> 
> So for less than half the price of a Murph, one can own a Pioneer with the Murph dial and hands that has a smoother movement than the Murph.


1000$ for it?

This is still my most used one. Lucky I got this in 2017 after it magically was available again


----------



## tagdial8 (Nov 24, 2018)

Double post


----------



## tagdial8 (Nov 24, 2018)

I just wanted to share this because the movie is pretty close to my heart.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

IanCognito said:


> Sharing my Murph pics!
> 
> Homage to the final movie scene


Ok...how is that watch floating in space??


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

iuam said:


> Ok...how is that watch floating in space??


I'm glad you asked!

#BehindTheMagic


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

oops


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

I’ve been wearing mine now for 4 weeks or so and this may sound crazy but one of my favorite aspects of this watch is the massive crown. I find myself winding the watch occasionally for no reason other than the satisfaction received from the tactile experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

IanCognito said:


> I'm glad you asked!
> 
> #BehindTheMagic
> 
> View attachment 14125347


Hahahahahha 
A true WIS at his best. Awesome


----------



## Casey of Saint Paul (May 4, 2018)

Macy's keeps teasing me. Two weeks ago I searched for the sweet blue Hamilton chrono and it showed up as working with the 20% off coupon and Top CashBack on top. Add to cart. Hesitate. Come back. It's not in the cart. Search for the watch on Macy's website and it's gone.

Today, I search for H70605731 and at the top of Google showing purchase options, I see the Murph at Macy's with a 25% coupon available and 8% cash back. Add to cart. Hesitate (because I don't know if I want the special edition box or not...and I just bought a Seiko SJE073 and after showing that sweet watch to my wife, she asked (suggested) "so it will probably be a while before you buy another watch, right?"). Come back to the Macy's cart, it's gone. Once again, cannot find the watch anywhere on Macy's website.

Not to mention, I had just ordered the watch from Austria as a vendor showed a great price on Amazon and I had a fair amount in Amazon card cash back. Placed the order. Waited. No watch. Dusted off my college German and sent what was probably an extremely formal and confusing email to the vendor. Received a response back being advised that DHL had lost the shipment and I could cancel the order if I wished. Now, I had placed the order prior to sharing my exciting news of the SJE073 with my wife and receiving the recommendation regarding my next watch purchase. This shipment being lost seemed like Kronos might have been telling me something about whether I need the Murph watch this year.

I'm only moderately excited about the limited edition box. Will probably wait and hope for a good price on the standard box next year.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got mine yesterday and jumped the gun on a Hodinkee canvas and leather strap, which arrived today. I must say it totally completes the more vintage look I was going for. I was not a fan of the black leather strap in the photos or in person when it arrived.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Clandestine-Camel said:


> Just got mine yesterday and jumped the gun on a Hodinkee canvas and leather strap, which arrived today. I must say it totally completes the more vintage look I was going for. I was not a fan of the black leather strap in the photos or in person when it arrived.
> View attachment 14176107


Great match. Would you mind at some point taking a few shots in daylight on wrist? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlminh (May 26, 2019)

Has anyone found any with the limited edition box in the stores? I was a Jared's yesterday and they had the murph. The salesman had no idea it was the interstellar watch, and kept trying to tell me all Hamiltons come in a generic box. Is there any reference number specifically for the murph with the limited edition box?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I felt it needed a bracelet immediately!!!
And it fits perfectly.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

tlminh said:


> Has anyone found any with the limited edition box in the stores? I was a Jared's yesterday and they had the murph. The salesman had no idea it was the interstellar watch, and kept trying to tell me all Hamiltons come in a generic box. Is there any reference number specifically for the murph with the limited edition box?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'd like to know too. Some sellers online specifically state the box but a lot don't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Murph and Pioneer



Got the LE box version, brand new, discounted on eBay, arrived today. Swapped out the OEM strap to keep it mint.







Murph and BigCrown


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Got mine a few days ago! Total love at first sight, and just an all-around awesome everyday watch Had some mixed feelings about the stock strap at first, though, as it was basically the opposite of comfortable, but now I'm kind of digging it.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Great looking piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Trying out a brown Barton alligator.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulgoki (Feb 20, 2016)

Sigh. Late to this thread and jumped to an internet search to see what "Murph" meant. Never saw Interstellar. 

Such a nice design, but at such an impossibly big size for me and so many others. I don't get the claim by so many on this forum that 38mm is too small . . . for anyone, let alone in a field watch. They were almost always 34mm and worn by (male) badasses. Now, a divers watch? Sure, OK, I get that. I have a 41mm Tudor Heritage Black Bay and it works fine on almost all wrists so long as its on its bracelet, and for larger wrists on its strap. 

Oh, well, thank God for the Khaki Field Watch mechanical. At 38, I can just pull it off. 

Does Hamilton ever offer particular watch models in more than one size? Yes, I'll admit it, SOUR GRAPES! But I do know people with large wrists who also think the ever growing watch sizes look wrong.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The khaki pioneer I previously owned is one the few watches I've had some regret about selling. This Murphy watch fixed that for me.


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's mine on a dark brown Geckota Ashbourne Riveted Aviation.









The crystal reflects like a mirror by the way... anyone managed to get it AR coated per chance (or had it replaced with an AR coated crystal)?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Bulgoki said:


> Sigh. Late to this thread and jumped to an internet search to see what "Murph" meant. Never saw Interstellar.
> 
> Such a nice design, but at such an impossibly big size for me and so many others. I don't get the claim by so many on this forum that 38mm is too small . . . for anyone, let alone in a field watch. *They were almost always 34mm and worn by (male) badasses.* Now, a divers watch? Sure, OK, I get that. I have a 41mm Tudor Heritage Black Bay and it works fine on almost all wrists so long as its on its bracelet, and for larger wrists on its strap.
> 
> ...


Aaaaand I'm pretty sure none of those "male badasses" (as you called them), were posting on internet forums back in their day either. Nor did they have touchscreen cellphones. If they didn't use them, why should we....right?

Times change, tastes change.

I prefer the 38mm case as well...BUT....I also understand that if this watch is a remake of a movie prop, then it should stick to the size of the movie prop (42mm).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If it was 40mm and less than 50mm lug to lug it would be perfect. To me it looks too big on nearly everyone’s wrist.


----------



## kbak67 (Dec 6, 2016)

brash47 said:


> I felt it needed a bracelet immediately!!!
> And it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> ...


apologies for being late for this but what bracelet did you use for your Murph?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bracelet:
H605705102
Cost $130 
Call: +18778395224 (Hamilton) 
Don't bother telling them what watch you are buying it for. Just give them that number and tell them you want that bracelet.


----------

